# Fuck Canelo, fuck GBP, fuck HBO. Fuck boxing.



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

A PPV extravaganza between two of the biggest names in what is the second most anticipated fight of the year and one we have all been discussing for 2 years. A genuine 50/50 fight. Will the old vet win or will it be a passing of the torch. Another chapter in the great Mexico vs Puerto Rico rivalry. Each guy with great star power, great ability and great power. 

And the fix was in from the day the contract was signed. So blatantly too. From the day the contract was signed, Cotto's only chance was to score a KO.
I don't even like Cotto so this isn't a fanboy thing. I'm disgusted with this. Why even bother? 

There has to be an official investigation launched into GBP and Canelo. Let's just take a look at this.

In the fight against Austin Trout (i scored to canelo), a close fight that could have gone either way, Stanley Christodoulou scored it 118-109 to Canelo.

In the fight against Erislandy Lara (i scored to lara), a close fight that could have gone either way, Levi Martinez scored it 117-111 to Canelo.

In the fight against Miguel Cotto (i scored a draw), a close fight that could have gone either way, Burt A. Clements had it 118-110 and Dave Moretti had it 119-109 to Canelo.

Not to even mention that he got a scorecard that is as bad as any bad scorecard in the history of this sport with CJ Ross' bullshit 114-114 scorecard against Mayweather. 

With all the anticipation for this fight, people paying good money to see it, they pull this shit. The result was already arranged from the day those contracts were signed. Cotto's only chance of winning this fight was scoring a KO. 

And HBO went along with it the whole time with disgusting cheerleading. At one point they called a right uppercut for Canelo that literally wasn't even thrown. Another time Cotto lands a big left hook to the head and they call "great left uppercut for Canelo". The production too. Cotto had a terrific round 7, but the highlights were all Canelo and the HBO team were shitting all over Cotto that round. 

What a fucking disgrace to the sport this is.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> A PPV extravaganza between two of the biggest names in what is the second most anticipated fight of the year and one we have all been discussing for 2 years. A genuine 50/50 fight. Will the old vet win or will it be a passing of the torch. Another chapter in the great Mexico vs Puerto Rico rivalry. Each guy with great star power, great ability and great power.
> 
> And the fix was in from the day the contract was signed. So blatantly too. From the day the contract was signed, Cotto's only chance was to score a KO.
> I don't even like Cotto so this isn't a fanboy thing. I'm disgusted with this. Why even bother?
> ...


Mayweather dominated Canelo about as completely you can dominate someone without a ko and won an MD

Canelo is untouchable in this sport. Golovkin should be very wary of fighting him


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Boxing is way too political Canelo has been looked after too much in his career.

He will need his judges vs GGG if he has the Cahones. he is getting KTFO fucking cheat.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

You're a fucking idiot if you think Cotto even came close to winning. It was a clear cut victory for Canelo.
Lara and Trout were close fights this was not.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

ElKiller said:


> You're a fucking idiot if you think Cotto even came close to winning. It was a clear cut victory for Canelo.
> Lara and Trout were close fights this was not.


Then there are a lot of fucking idiots because I'm seeing a lot of people score this to Cotto. This fight could have gone either way.

You, my friend, are a victim of groupthink and being influenced by HBO cheerleaders. Why don't you try watching the fight muted and actually studying what goes on in the ring. You might learn something about the sport while you're at it.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> A PPV extravaganza between two of the biggest names in what is the second most anticipated fight of the year and one we have all been discussing for 2 years. A genuine 50/50 fight. Will the old vet win or will it be a passing of the torch. Another chapter in the great Mexico vs Puerto Rico rivalry. Each guy with great star power, great ability and great power.
> 
> And the fix was in from the day the contract was signed. So blatantly too. From the day the contract was signed, Cotto's only chance was to score a KO.
> I don't even like Cotto so this isn't a fanboy thing. I'm disgusted with this. Why even bother?
> ...


the judges dont listen to the hbo crew so what they were saying in the telecast is irrelevant to how the fight was being scored

cotto winning tonight would not have been a robbery but a pretty bad decision

going into the 12th round, a round which miguel clearly lost, cotto was a +500 in live betting..the same amount that pascal was against gonzalez


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Mayweather dominated Canelo about as completely you can dominate someone without a ko and won an MD
> 
> Canelo is untouchable in this sport. Golovkin should be very wary of fighting him


I gave Mayweather every single round. I struggle to even understand people who gave Canelo one round. Six is out of the question. That's no mistake. None of this is a mistake. The corruption around Canelo exists, and people are fine with it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The only light at the end of the tunnel is that this fight *might* give Canelo the confidence to fight Golovkin. Thankfully, Golovkin doesn't need the judges. I still think a catchweight stipulation would be involved, though. I just hope Golovkin doesn't accept something crazy and go below 158 lbs.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

quincy k said:


> the judges dont listen to the hbo crew so what they were saying in the telecast is irrelevant to how the fight was being scored
> 
> cotto winning tonight would not have been a robbery but a pretty bad decision
> 
> going into the 12th round, a round which miguel clearly lost, cotto was a +500 in live betting..the same amount that pascal was against gonzalez


No, but HBO and the judges were on board with what Oscar decided weeks before the two fighters stepped into the ring.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree. Am disgusted by it. They make it harder and harder everyday to a boxing fan (I won't bore you with incessant details about tons of belts, stripping of belts, corruption, fights not happening, broken PPV model which is beyond exorbitant in cost, etc) Frankly, I'm a little confused how boxing fans sort of just accept it. We're the battered housewife in that sense. Scorecards bad but the result was good so it's all good. I found it sickening to see 11-1. As a boxing fan it's just terrible to see. Almost like I'm complicit in this farce by just witnessing this travesty in justice. Basically Cotto needed a KO to win under these conditions. Shameful.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

It happens in every fucking fight involving this little ginger prick. I can't wait till GGG puts Cinnabum into a coma and Oscar sniffs too much up and joins him in the coma.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Mayweather dominated Canelo about as completely you can dominate someone without a ko and won an MD
> 
> Canelo is untouchable in this sport. Golovkin should be very wary of fighting him


That's exactly why we need triple G to fight him, without a ko, it's almost impossible to win against him.

I swear look at Mauricio's face at the end before the scorecards were called, he knew canelo won. Probably cus he paid for it.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Canelo won easy though. 

I wish him luck with GGG. He's gonna need it


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> No, but HBO and the judges were on board with what Oscar decided weeks before the two fighters stepped into the ring.


well, thats an entire different topic than the hbo crew influencing the judges decision

i agree with your theory about promoter influence and if cotto promotions, who co-promoted the fight wiht gbp, did not get a judge on the take then thats his fault for not doing so


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I gave Mayweather every single round. I struggle to even understand people who gave Canelo one round. Six is out of the question. That's no mistake. None of this is a mistake. The corruption around Canelo exists, and people are fine with it.


Canelo won zero rounds against Mayweather. Zero. Wait? Did he win the final round where Mayweather proverbial just plays it safe and gives it away? Maybe, but otherwise absolute domination. When I heard 119-111 I thought 114-114 because they're both strikingly inconceivable scores. It's bad. Really bad for boxing.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> It happens in every fucking fight involving this little ginger prick. I can't wait till GGG puts Cinnabum into a coma and Oscar sniffs too much up and joins him in the coma.


dlh would never put his cash cow in with golvkin who would ruin the mexican tough guy in one fight

not going to happen


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

quincy k said:


> well, thats an entire different topic than the hbo crew influencing the judges decision
> 
> i agree with your theory about promoter influence and if cotto promotions, who co-promoted the fight wiht gbp, did not get a judge on the take then thats his fault for not doing so


With such a view of the sport it makes me question why we even bother. "They didn't bother to buy off a judge like Oscar did so they deserve it"


----------



## TheGreat (Jun 4, 2013)

The UD was too wide BUT Cotto really did lose tonight, I only had him winning 4 rounds, giving him 5 would be generous, there is no way in hell he did enough to get a draw, and an actual win going Cotto's way would be a robbery, the UD was too wide but the right man won.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> With such a view of the sport it makes me question why we even bother. "They didn't bother to buy off a judge like Oscar did so they deserve it"


i gamble so its a business to me

i could care less who wins a fight

only that im on the right side of the trade


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Be cool

Cotto lost fair and square

You'll get over it


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Chacal said:


> A PPV extravaganza between two of the biggest names in what is the second most anticipated fight of the year and one we have all been discussing for 2 years. A genuine 50/50 fight. Will the old vet win or will it be a passing of the torch. Another chapter in the great Mexico vs Puerto Rico rivalry. Each guy with great star power, great ability and great power.
> 
> And the fix was in from the day the contract was signed. So blatantly too. From the day the contract was signed, Cotto's only chance was to score a KO.
> I don't even like Cotto so this isn't a fanboy thing. I'm disgusted with this. Why even bother?
> ...


Fuck you and Rigo with his boring ass fight!!!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Canelo won this pretty clearly. He landed the cleaner shots...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Fuck you and Rigo with his boring ass fight!!!


Fuck out of my thread.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Shit I guess it's sad that I just expect the scorecards to be bad with Canelo. I thought he won clearly tonight, but 11-1? Lol. There are fighters who always get gifts like Rocky Martinez, Jessie Vargas, and some would say Timothy Bradley, but Canelo has the most corrupt judges in the sport.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

quincy k said:


> the judges dont listen to the hbo crew so what they were saying in the telecast is irrelevant to how the fight was being scored
> 
> cotto winning tonight would not have been a robbery but a pretty bad decision
> 
> going into the 12th round, a round which miguel clearly lost, cotto was a +500 in live betting..the same amount that pascal was against gonzalez


Congrats on your BAN BET win Quincy! Smart bet!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

As I've said, I'm fine with Canelo getting the decision. And if it were 115-113 or 116-112 I'd have been fine with it and finally came around for Canelo and respected him. It was a very enjoyable fight and both guys showed a lot.

But the fix was in, and it's always in with him. So he is top of my shitlist now.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Chacal said:


> Then there are a lot of fucking idiots because I'm seeing a lot of people score this to Cotto. This fight could have gone either way.
> 
> You, my friend, are a victim of groupthink and being influenced by HBO cheerleaders. Why don't you try watching the fight muted and actually studying what goes on in the ring. You might learn something about the sport while you're at it.


Oh, those chestnuts.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Shit I guess it's sad that I just expect the scorecards to be bad with Canelo. I thought he won clearly tonight, but 11-1? Lol. There are fighters who always get gifts like Rocky Martinez, Jessie Vargas, and some would say Timothy Bradley, but Canelo has the most corrupt judges in the sport.


It's disgusting. Purely disgusting. And then I see people complaining Cotto left the ring without giving an interview. If I had spent months training for such an important fight and it was all pointless because no matter what I wasn't getting the decision anyway then I'd have stormed out too.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668315511298527232
You guys thought Cotto was bad? Your new lineal middleweight champion. He's also the A++++ draw in the division. Umm... Golovkin better not get stupid and sign to fight at 155 lbs.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> It's disgusting. Purely disgusting. And then I see people complaining Cotto left the ring without giving an interview. If I had spent months training for such an important fight and it was all pointless because no matter what I wasn't getting the decision anyway then I'd have stormed out too.


yeah when he did it vs Floyd it was a little classless, but I don't blame him tonight


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Chacal said:


> Fuck out of my thread.


Rigo couldn't even KO a fucking BUM and you're complaining?? You're a fucking disgrace! Lara lost and Cotto lost EASY. Once you get over your rag, you'll come back to reality ******! Take your time. Take a whole week to process the loss if you have too bitch!


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Then there are a lot of fucking idiots because I'm seeing a lot of people score this to Cotto. This fight could have gone either way.
> 
> You, my friend, are a victim of groupthink and being influenced by HBO cheerleaders. Why don't you try watching the fight muted and actually studying what goes on in the ring. You might learn something about the sport while you're at it.


How did you have it for Cotto? He started quite well but lost it down the stretch.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Felix said:


> How did you have it for Cotto? He started quite well but lost it down the stretch.


I had it a draw and it could have gone either way. There were 8 rounds you could give to Cotto.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Chacal said:


> Then there are a lot of fucking idiots because I'm seeing a lot of people score this to Cotto.


That's the only correct thing you've said so far.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Rigo couldn't even KO a fucking BUM and you're complaining?? You're a fucking disgrace! Lara lost and Cotto lost EASY. Once you get over your rag, you'll come back to reality ******! Take your time. Take a whole week to process the loss if you have too bitch!


:rofl


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Now that you've brought up examples, I see how bad it is. Doesn't really matter to Golovkin though. He won't need accurate round by round scoring because the fight won't go the distance. Let's see if Canelo takes that fight. 

Cotto-Canelo wasn't awful but it was definitely just "ok." Kinda disappointing because I was led to believe it would be sooooooo much better than Floyd-Pac. 

Fight of the night definitely belongs to Miura-Vargas.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Yep...if someone told me that the microphones that the HBO commentators were using were shaped like Canelo's dick, I would believe you.


You could tell from round 1 that it was going to be tough for cotto to get any credit.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

gyllespie said:


> Now that you've brought up examples, I see how bad it is. Doesn't really matter to Golovkin though. He won't need accurate round by round scoring because the fight won't go the distance. Let's see if Canelo takes that fight. Cotto-Canelo wasn't awful but it was definitely just "ok." Kinda disappointing because I was led to believe it would be sooooooo much better than Floyd-Pac. Fight of the night definitely belongs to Miura-Vargas.


Cotto backpedaled too much to make the fight exciting but the fight was still much better than Floyd/Pac.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> A PPV extravaganza between two of the biggest names in what is the second most anticipated fight of the year and one we have all been discussing for 2 years. A genuine 50/50 fight. Will the old vet win or will it be a passing of the torch. Another chapter in the great Mexico vs Puerto Rico rivalry. Each guy with great star power, great ability and great power.
> 
> And the fix was in from the day the contract was signed. So blatantly too. From the day the contract was signed, Cotto's only chance was to score a KO.
> I don't even like Cotto so this isn't a fanboy thing. I'm disgusted with this. Why even bother?
> ...


Gtfo you Cuban thong wearing little bitch.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Gtfo you Cuban thong wearing little bitch.


Either bring intelligent discussion or fuck off. You clearly caught a feeling off this post to make you resort to such a childish remark because you know your boy Canelo is into some shady shit.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Either bring intelligent discussion or fuck off. You clearly caught a feeling off this post to make you resort to such a childish remark because you know your boy Canelo is into some shady shit.


Lmao your bitch ass is the most sensitive poster in this whole forum. Cotto won 4 rounds at the most, what's sad is that your little butt hurt ass wants to shit on Canelo just because he beat Lara.

You ain't Cuban, Cubans don't like you, let it go.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Chacal said:


> Either bring intelligent discussion or fuck off. You clearly caught a feeling off this post to make you resort to such a childish remark because you know your boy Canelo is into some shady shit.


You actually prefer to believe that than to just accept the fact that Cotto got his shit pushed in by a ginger. atsch

Your ilk make horrible boxing fans.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Cotto backpedaled too much to make the fight exciting but the fight was still much better than Floyd/Pac.


I enjoyed both. All I'm saying is I was supposed to see fireworks all night in the Canelo-Cotto fight but that wasn't the case.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Fuck all you bitches!! 

117-111 easy work...

Lighting up ggg next.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> I enjoyed both. All I'm saying is I was supposed to see fireworks all night in the Canelo-Cotto fight but that wasn't the case.


I'm with you here. This was super underwhelming for a PR vs Mexico rivalry fight. Both are to blame imo. Then again it's easy for us to say with nothing at stake.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Posting this to see the Canelo-fanboys troll on here :smile


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lmao your bitch ass is the most sensitive poster in this whole forum. Cotto won 4 rounds at the most, what's sad is that your little butt hurt ass wants to shit on Canelo just because he beat Lara.
> 
> You ain't Cuban, Cubans don't like you, let it go.





ElKiller said:


> You actually prefer to believe that than to just accept the fact that Cotto got his shit pushed in by a ginger. atsch
> 
> Your ilk make horrible boxing fans.


As I've said countless times. I scored it a draw, I'm perfectly fine with it being scored to Canelo. Canelo was impressive and it was a good fight.

But it was fixed. And Canelo has had far too many occasions where there's been a scorecard significantly out of line with how the fight played out for it to be a coincidence.

But just keep trolling, it's fine.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Chacal said:


> A PPV extravaganza between two of the biggest names in what is the second most anticipated fight of the year and one we have all been discussing for 2 years. A genuine 50/50 fight. Will the old vet win or will it be a passing of the torch. Another chapter in the great Mexico vs Puerto Rico rivalry. Each guy with great star power, great ability and great power.
> 
> And the fix was in from the day the contract was signed. So blatantly too. From the day the contract was signed, Cotto's only chance was to score a KO.
> I don't even like Cotto so this isn't a fanboy thing. I'm disgusted with this. Why even bother?
> ...


Put another jumper on,your such a diva when you are cold.

Seriously though,the sport although still my favourite and probably always will be,is and has been a joke for a while now.

From catchweights,orgs changing rules for certain fighters to shocking scorecards its going downhill fast,maybe not much for the casual but certainly for the diehards who have seen better days.
I scored a draw so not complaining about the decision but the cards were a complete and utter joke and as you say when the commentators are so biased you wonder how deep the problem is.
I can say since Manny Steward passed you are lucky to get anyone unblinkered now and he is sorely missed for.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> As I've said countless times. I scored it a draw, I'm perfectly fine with it being scored to Canelo. Canelo was impressive and it was a good fight.
> 
> But it was fixed. And Canelo has had far too many occasions where there's been a scorecard significantly out of line with how the fight played out for it to be a coincidence.
> 
> But just keep trolling, it's fine.


Not even trying to troll. Canelo won clearly.

You're the one that's fooling yourself. Cuba had nothing to do with this fight, grow the fuck up and accept reality.

I hope your balls drop soon, I sincerely do.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lmao your bitch ass is the most sensitive poster in this whole forum. Cotto won 4 rounds at the most, what's sad is that your little butt hurt ass wants to shit on Canelo just because he beat Lara.
> 
> You ain't Cuban, Cubans don't like you, let it go.





Pedrin1787 said:


> Not even trying to troll. Canelo won clearly.
> 
> You're the one that's fooling yourself. Cuba had nothing to do with this fight, grow the fuck up and accept reality.
> 
> I hope your balls drop soon, I sincerely do.


There you are, trolling again.

It's a shame you're such a cunt. Maybe one day you'll stop being a cunt and start seeing the sport for what it is.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> There you are, trolling again.
> 
> It's a shame you're such a cunt. Maybe one day you'll stop being a cunt and start seeing the sport for what it is.


Maybe one day you'll realize that pro boxing is not defined by one single style.

Sometimes the flat footed plodder lands more, lands the harder shots, and wins the fight.

Kid Cubano and Rigondeaux ain't got shit on your bias ass. I guess you're trying to make up for your pasty ass since you ain't Cuban.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Maybe one day you'll realize that pro boxing is not defined by one single style.
> 
> Sometimes the flat footed plodder lands more, lands the harder shots, and wins the fight.
> 
> Kid Cubano and Rigondeaux ain't got shit on your bias ass. I guess you're trying to make up for your pasty ass since you ain't Cuban.


you are an idiot


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> you are an idiot


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Canelo is protected just like Chavez Jr almost his entire career. Mexicans cant follow a decent sport honestly. Boxing is a sideshow next to legit organized sports


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Rigo couldn't even KO a fucking BUM and you're complaining?? You're a fucking disgrace! Lara lost and Cotto lost EASY. Once you get over your rag, you'll come back to reality ******! Take your time. Take a whole week to process the loss if you have too bitch!


An OTT post and all that. But someone needs to take the ban stick away from Chacal. That shit isn't worthy of a ban.

Oh, and fuck GBP, fuck HBO, and even boxing too. But not Canelo.. Canelo himself is awesome. Even if he gets massively overprotected by GBP, as is pretty evident by all of the scorecards mentioned in the OP.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Canelo is protected just like Chavez Jr almost his entire career. Mexicans cant follow a decent sport honestly. Boxing is a sideshow next to legit organized sports


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


>


Typical response.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Typical response.


Did you score the fight for Cotto?


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Scored Fight









For Cotto​


----------



## unheeding (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Marquez had it a draw. I'll re-watch it but feel a bit saner at least.


----------



## unheeding (Jul 22, 2013)

Bro how in the fuck is it Caneloâ€™s fault though? What do you expect from the guy?! You want him to go out of his way and say in the post fight â€œ You know Max, I had the fight 115-113, to be honest I think the scoring was awful and those judges should be looked intoâ€? Leave GBP and say they are cheats? Or should he stop giving the fans every fight they ask for, and fight bums to make sure he doesnâ€™t get gift decisions?

Heâ€™s just doing his job as best he can, taking fights his promoters donâ€™t ask him to, and with fucking butchers in his corner he probably is the better trainer too, you want him to also be the promoter, the referee and the judge of his fights? If the majority of us felt he won, imagine how HE felt in the ring. The kid obviously knows he won and if he felt great doing so then why should he question his victory?

With that being said, it is sad to see scorecards like that, and Iâ€™m sure had Cotto lost a 115-113 or SD type decision, he wouldâ€™ve taken the L with dignity, it must be brutal to know that the scorecards were filled before training camp even started. But blaming Canelo seems unfair, I mean if anything heâ€™s a fucking victim, poor guy is managed by a dope fiend, trained by butchers and gets shit from a fuckton of Mexicans and fight fans for being a â€œbumâ€ who only wins via robbery.

I seriously donâ€™t understand what some of you expect from him, or how you can think he is an unlikable character. Yes the Canelo stans are annoying af and yes his fights are fixed but I fail to see what he, Canelo, does to deserve hate from us.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Tbh I think scoring it a draw is as bad as the 118-110 card.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I thought the scores were atrocious in terms of how wide they were. Off of my first view I expected Canelo to edge it out but not by those freaking margins. Ridiculous. And yes, there's a clear pattern as you mentioned. I noticed something was off with the commentary and production as well but wasn't paying as much attention to it in the theater. I saw inconsistency both ways. But yeah, a lot of times Canelo missed and the crew acted like the crowd. They didn't have to do that, Canelo landed plenty of hard punches to celebrate.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I thought the scores were atrocious in terms of how wide they were. Off of my first view I expected Canelo to edge it out but not by those freaking margins. Ridiculous. And yes, there's a clear pattern as you mentioned. I noticed something was off with the commentary and production as well but wasn't paying as much attention to it in the theater. I saw inconsistency both ways. But yeah, a lot of times Canelo missed and the crew acted like the crowd. They didn't have to do that, Canelo landed plenty of hard punches to celebrate.


What was your score and for who?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> What was your score and for who?


checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?77850-Canelo-vs-Cotto-What-was-your-scorecard&p=2273205&viewfull=1#post2273205

I have the same feelings from Bradley-JMM tbh.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Chacal said:


> It happens in every fucking fight involving this little ginger prick. I can't wait till GGG puts Cinnabum into a coma and Oscar sniffs too much up and joins him in the coma.


Nice.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Tbh I think scoring it a draw is as bad as the 118-110 card.


Yeah canelo took the second half of the fight clearly,before that it was nip and tuck and a great exhibition of boxing from both.wasnt there a 119-109 as well,terrible scoring but it is RBR so close fights can have seemingly unfair scorecards.

At the end of the day the right guy won so i complaining or getting worked up is pretty pointless.he also beat lara and closely edged trout for me.so again no complaints,but the cj Ross card v floyd was appalling.again floyd won though,so all I see here is 4 fights where the right man won.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

What a load of shit. Canelo won clearly. It shouldn't even be debated. How many power shots did Cotto land cleanly? Canelo defense was awesome, Cotto had his jab and that was it. He got hit with every shot under the sun and was buzzed multiple times. Cotto was shoe shining and trying to nick rounds, he knew he was losing.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

although fuck canelo for *still* insisting on a catchweight for GGG. they're both MIDDLEWEIGHT champs!


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Acting like their is some kind of injustice here is disgusting. Give the kid a break, Cotto couldn't land shit on him and got his arse beat every time Canelo let his shots go. Some of the scores for Cotto are crazy, he didn't deserve to win this fight.

Rigo can fuck off too. He was pathetic tonight. It will be great for the sport when Lomachenko beats him

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Fucking disgrace, Cotto won that fight


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Watched a few rounds just now because I was soundly asleep last night.

Canelo is always getting these bullshit cards, I hope somebody stops him brutally


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Worst scorecard I've seen this year.
I think you could make a case for a draw at least here.When the scores came out I thought it was Cotto getting a gift because he won at least five rounds for me.
Disgraceful.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Fucking idiots couldn't mark a bingo card never mind score a fight.

Come back when Cotto can actually land a decent fucking punch without getting his ass lit up with counters. 

Clear win.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Every respectable journalist I've seen scored this correctly. Cotto didn't win, get over it. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Its just a part of the sport, amateur & professional. 

A good recent comparison would be Adamek, until the Glazkov fight he got the nod in every close fight he had plus a couple of gifts


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Marquez had it a draw. I'll re-watch it but feel a bit saner at least.


(sun)


----------



## ro88o (Jul 18, 2013)

alot of people been too vague with their "i could see a draw" type whinging, which rounds specifically did cotto dominate without question?


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

I've seen people give Cotto the eighth and twelth, fucking ludicrous.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

TFG said:


> Fucking idiots couldn't mark a bingo card never mind score a fight.
> 
> Come back when Cotto can actually land a decent fucking punch without getting his ass lit up with counters.
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

You have to dominate canelo 12 rounds in order to get a MD. Tells you all you need to know.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Berliner said:


> You have to dominate canelo 12 rounds in order to get a MD. Tells you all you need to know.


Or actually win the fight.

Cotto wins less than six rounds and doesn't get a decision in boxing shocker.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

119 - 109 was slightly out, other than that i cant really complain about the cards.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> What a load of shit. Canelo won clearly. It shouldn't even be debated. How many power shots did Cotto land cleanly? Canelo defense was awesome, Cotto had his jab and that was it. He got hit with every shot under the sun and was buzzed multiple times. Cotto was shoe shining and trying to nick rounds, he knew he was losing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I've heard this argument before.
I didn't care who won and I thought Canelo did just enough(severe lack of _effective_ aggression.Power shots are no different to scoring shots and Cotto landed plenty)
The scorecards are the problem.If I'm to believe that Cotto won one round then that is what's very wrong.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> Or actually win the fight.
> 
> Cotto wins less than six rounds and doesn't get a decision in boxing shocker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


The best performance of Mayweather's farewell tour was his masterclass against Canelo.I think you're missing the point mate.
I'm saying Canelo won,just not by the scores given and he got a nod against Mayweather when he never won a round.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> The best performance of Mayweather's farewell tour was his masterclass against Canelo.I think you're missing the point mate.
> I'm saying Canelo won,just not by the scores given and *he got a nod against Mayweather when he never won a round.*


Agree with this, must be moretti or someone is in his/GBP Pocket.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I've heard this argument before.
> I didn't care who won and I thought Canelo did just enough(severe lack of _effective_ aggression.Power shots are no different to scoring shots and Cotto landed plenty)
> The scorecards are the problem.If I'm to believe that Cotto won one round then that is what's very wrong.


Stupid post.

When Canelo blocks Cottos combinations, you should be scoring the defense just as much as the aggression.

A jab isn't worth the same as a clean uppercut either.

Cotto could barely land anything clean, he was shut down. All he had was a jab.

People trying too hard to score it for Cotto, he won 5 rounds at the very best.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Agree with this, must be moretti or someone is in his/GBP Pocket.


I have nothing against the kid.Quite like him but my scorecard was roughly 115-113 or 116-112.I know there are people who could make a case for a draw but what really bothers me is who has a chance when Canelo gets crazy scorecards,is now WBC champ and can demand catch weights?
It's hardly the guy's own fault,but it stinks to the high heavens.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> The best performance of Mayweather's farewell tour was his masterclass against Canelo.I think you're missing the point mate.
> I'm saying Canelo won,just not by the scores given and he got a nod against Mayweather when he never won a round.


Dunno what you're on about, I never quoted you.

He lost clearly to Mayweather and rightfully lost a decision.

He beat Trout and deserved the decision.

Lara could have went either way.

He beat Cotto clearly when you tally the rounds.

He hasn't won a single robbery.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## pijo (Jun 24, 2012)

Fuckin disgrace. I have no problem with people having canelo winning. It was pretty close but them scorecards are fucking terrible and it does turn you off boxing. Come on ggg.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> Stupid post.
> 
> When Canelo blocks Cottos combinations, you should be scoring the defense just as much as the aggression.
> 
> ...


So you agree he won 5 rounds at most but say my post is stupid?
So are you saying that power shots are the be all and end all and Cotto didn't score much?
How did he win 5 rounds then? And by that logic should every boxer who isn't heavy handed retire now?


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

This is what happens when there's swing rounds. If you prefer a certain style you can have a close fight that ends up being wide on the cards.

Focus on the fact the judges got it right.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

The scores were a bit wide, but the right guy won, it's hard to give Cotto 7 rounds in that fight, Canelo landed the harder and the better punches all night, I do agree though that he is well looked after in the sport. Let's hope he fights GGG next, and we get no bullshit.


----------



## tom1080 (Dec 29, 2014)

So if we are seriously suggesting the judges were bought.. Why exactly would they give such wide scores? Surely if you are fixing something the point is too hide it well, so Give Canelo a narrow victory.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

How did Canelo win and how did he win by sucvh a wide margin?

Apparently Canelo only has to go the distance and he wins automatically wtf is this shit


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> Dunno what you're on about, I never quoted you.
> 
> He lost clearly to Mayweather and rightfully lost a decision.
> 
> ...


I've tried to be polite but you're intent on trying to talk down to me.
He got an MD against Mayweather when he never won a round,he got almost whitewash scorecards last night when you agree Cotto could be given 5 rounds.
So where the fuck have I said he ever won a robbery? What is so hard to understand that at least two of his fights have been unfairly scored?
It's actually pretty simple.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> So you agree he won 5 rounds at most but say my post is stupid?
> So are you saying that power shots are the be all and end all and Cotto didn't score much?
> How did he win 5 rounds then? And by that logic should every boxer who isn't heavy handed retire now?


Your argument was stupid.

Stop making assumptions, Canelo landed much better shots while blocking and rolling the vast majority of Cottos. Simple as that. He massively out landed him.

There's no drama here. Right decision made.

Your 'so does that mean only power shots matter' line of argument is stupid and you know it. Canelos work trumped Cottos.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## pijo (Jun 24, 2012)

TFG said:


> Your argument was stupid.
> 
> Stop making assumptions, Canelo landed much better shots while blocking and rolling the vast majority of Cottos. Simple as that. He massively out landed him.
> 
> ...


He is quite clearly saying the fact that on more than one occasion canelo has gotten overly wide scorecards. Not that it was a cotto win.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

I felt Canelo won THIS fight clearly but it's obvious there's some bullshit going on behind the scenes. That we all know that a fighter has to go an extra mile just to have a chance against him on the scorecards is cards is all kinds of fucked up. 

Hell, I knew the outcome of the fight tonight half way through, as I knew the judges were going to favour Canelo's sporadic, flashy counterpunching over Cotto's busier, constant jabbing and moving style, and with Cotto's inability to hurt the bigger man, a KO or knockdown wasn't likely to happen. Which is shit for a big, competitive fight like this.

I didn't see the HBO broadcast, judging by the comments I was better off. Colonel Bob is a shill but HBO have been complete garbage lately with their nuthugging.


----------



## Gero (Jun 6, 2012)

I too thought it was a VERY close fight. Personally i'd have been fine with 115-113 for Canelo but was pretty disgusted at how wide the cards were.
Then again it was nearly 6am here in the UK at that point so i'll have to rewatch later on today.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

UK commentary was heavily bias for Cotto if that makes it any better 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> Your argument was stupid.
> 
> Stop making assumptions, Canelo landed much better shots while blocking and rolling the vast majority of Cottos. Simple as that. He massively out landed him.
> 
> ...


The only stupidity on show here is your inability to read what I am saying.
Canelo won.No argument.
The scorecards were disgraceful and Canelo has received unfair biased scoring before.
So what is it that you're not getting?
And my argument about power shots is not stupid.Only you know different.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> The scores were a bit wide, but the right guy won, it's hard to give Cotto 7 rounds in that fight, Canelo landed the harder and the better punches all night, I do agree though that he is well looked after in the sport. Let's hope he fights GGG next, and we get no bullshit.


I can't understand what's so difficult for some people to understand about this.What you've said is exactly right.
I agree with the poster who said Canelo is becoming dangerous for boxing,even though it's not his fault.

He looked huge last night so why the need for a CW against GGG? Thank God the kid has more ability than JCC Jr but there will be a backlash if this continues.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Then there are a lot of fucking idiots because I'm seeing a lot of people score this to Cotto. This fight could have gone either way.
> 
> You, my friend, are a victim of groupthink and being influenced by HBO cheerleaders. Why don't you try watching the fight muted and actually studying what goes on in the ring. You might learn something about the sport while you're at it.


I watched the fight on box nation, and thought they were too biased towards Cotto (and they still had Canelo winning). That wasn't a close fight. YDKSAB anyway, you're the only person I've seen on the internet who thinks Rigo put on a good performance tonight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

pijo said:


> He is quite clearly saying the fact that on more than one occasion canelo has gotten overly wide scorecards. Not that it was a cotto win.


Cheers mate.:clap:

I just don't get what is so difficult to comprehend in my posts.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> The only stupidity on show here is your inability to read what I am saying.
> Canelo won.No argument.
> The scorecards were disgraceful and Canelo has received unfair biased scoring before.
> So what is it that you're not getting?
> And my argument about power shots is not stupid.Only you know different.


How has he received unfair scoring? One fight that could have gone either way. Two correct decisions.

Your argument was that power punches should count the same as a jab. I told you that was bullshit. Either dispute that or stop wasting my time with arguments no one has made.

You sure your not still pissed?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> How has he received unfair scoring? One fight that could have gone either way. Two correct decisions.
> 
> Your argument was that power punches should count the same as a jab. I told you that was bullshit. Either dispute that or stop wasting my time with arguments no one has made.
> 
> ...


I never was pissed.I watched the fight this morning because I have my kid so again,it's you who needs to stop making assumptions.

And I never said a power punch should count the same as a jab.Show me where I said that and I'll happily discuss what I really said and meant.

He never won a round against Mayweather but got an MD.Does that answer that question?
You've jumped all over my posts in the wrong way when all I was trying to say to you was that Canelo won but the cards were too wide.
I'm saying that if Canelo stiffens Cotto's legs in a round it doesn't negate everything that Cotto did in a close round.
So it's you who needs to quit the assumptions and try to actually read what I'm saying.You're the only one not getting it.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Congrats on your BAN BET win Quincy! Smart bet!


rofl lmfao

chopped of another dumfuk flomo head to add to my collection

this boxinggenuis idiot was one of the _*racists*_ dumfuk flomos so i get bonus points for this one

only a hateful _*racists *_would start a thread comparing gennady golovkin to bernard hopkins and ridiculing ggg in the process

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?77800-Comparing-Hopkins-to-GGG-There-is-NO-comparison


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Chacal said:


> A PPV extravaganza between two of the biggest names in what is the second most anticipated fight of the year and one we have all been discussing for 2 years. A genuine 50/50 fight. Will the old vet win or will it be a passing of the torch. Another chapter in the great Mexico vs Puerto Rico rivalry. Each guy with great star power, great ability and great power.
> 
> And the fix was in from the day the contract was signed. So blatantly too. From the day the contract was signed, Cotto's only chance was to score a KO.
> I don't even like Cotto so this isn't a fanboy thing. I'm disgusted with this. Why even bother?
> ...


Maybe if Cotto hadn't vacated the title, he wouldn't have gotten jobbed on the cards the way he did. He basically placed the title into Canelo's hands and the outcome was pretty much inevitable as it served the only plausible resolution.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Yeah canelo took the second half of the fight clearly,before that it was nip and tuck and a great exhibition of boxing from both.wasnt there a 119-109 as well,terrible scoring but it is RBR so close fights can have seemingly unfair scorecards.
> 
> At the end of the day the right guy won so i complaining or getting worked up is pretty pointless.he also beat lara and closely edged trout for me.so again no complaints,_*but the cj Ross card v floyd was appalling*_.again floyd won though,so all I see here is 4 fights where the right man won.


the stanley christodolou card was was one of the worst scorecards in 2013


153ï¿½Austin Trout153ï¿½*26** 0 0*

Alamodome, San Antonio, Texas, USA*W*UD12/12











referee: Laurence Cole judges: Rey Danseco 115-112, _*Stanley Christodoulou 118-109,*_ Oren Shellenberger 116-111
WBC World super welterweight title (supervisor: Jose Sulaiman)
WBA World super welterweight title
Trout down in 7th rd. 


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lmao your bitch ass is the most sensitive poster in this whole forum. Cotto won 4 rounds at the most, what's sad is that your little butt hurt ass wants to shit on Canelo just because he beat Lara.
> 
> You ain't Cuban, Cubans don't like you, let it go.





Dealt_with said:


> I watched the fight on box nation, and thought they were too biased towards Cotto (and they still had Canelo winning). That wasn't a close fight. YDKSAB anyway, you're the only person I've seen on the internet who thinks Rigo put on a good performance tonight.


At no point did I say Rigo's performance was good. Literally not once. You've pulled that out of your ass


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chacal said:


> As I've said, I'm fine with Canelo getting the decision. And if it were 115-113 or 116-112 I'd have been fine with it and finally came around for Canelo and respected him. It was a very enjoyable fight and both guys showed a lot.
> 
> But the fix was in, and it's always in with him. So he is top of my shitlist now.


Ha like he wasnt already after he made Lara look like Ussains Bolt next rival.

And yea learn to score a fight.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Tbh I think scoring it a draw is as bad as the 118-110 card.


I would go as far as to say 118-110 is more justifiable than having it a draw. Cotto was competitive in most of the rounds but he took a decisive loss.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

you could arguably give Cotto rounds 1, 2, 4, 6, 7, 8, 10 and 11


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> you could arguably give Cotto rounds 1, 2, 4, 6, 7, 8, 10 and 11


but you can also argue, other than maybe round seven, that you could have given those exact same rounds to canelo as well.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> you could arguably give Cotto rounds 1, 2, 4, 6, 7, 8, 10 and 11


I'd have to rewatch but I'm really not seeing that.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

quincy k said:


> but you can also argue, other than maybe round seven, that you could have given those exact same rounds to canelo as well.


And if you did that then you weren't watching the fight with the intention of scoring fairly, just giving every reasonably close round to Canelo.

Canelo impressed me. He looked good, and I enjoyed watching the fight. I've got no problem with Canelo winning the fight and I scored it a draw completely unbiasedly as I have a dislike for both fighters. The draw was a fair card I thought but I could see more swing rounds going Canelo's way and would have been fine with 115-113 or 116-112 and you could probably push for 117-111. But to tell me Cotto only won one or two rounds in that fight tells me you may as well not have watched the fight, because you had already decided how it was going to be scored before the bell rang.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I'd have to rewatch but I'm really not seeing that.


You had been vocally very pro Canelo in the build up though mate, you weren't watching that fight with unbiased eyes and I'm sure you'll be the first to accept that :lol:

Were you watching with boxnation or HBO commentary?


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Canelo was the deserved winner (I had it 116-112) and, at best, you could only score it a draw for Cotto. Maybe, just _maybe_, you could have given him 7 if you were being super generous. But a 115-113 card for Cotto doesn't quite sit right with me.

But yes, I agree, there does seem to be a pattern forming with all of Canelo's big fights - Trout, Lara, Mayweather and now Cotto. Because with at least one of the judges, you'd need to win 9 to 10 rounds to even hope of getting a draw. That's very disheartening and I can understand why Cotto walked out the arena. Sure, he lost, but the fact that he'd already lost on points before the first bell even rang, is a disgrace.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Uploaded one minute ago, russian commentating so just mute it. I'm going to rewatch rounds 1, 2, 4, 6, 7, 8, 10 and 11 and score each one individually.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> And if you did that then you weren't watching the fight with the intention of scoring fairly, just giving every reasonably close round to Canelo.
> 
> Canelo impressed me. He looked good, and I enjoyed watching the fight. I've got no problem with Canelo winning the fight and I scored it a draw completely unbiasedly as I have a dislike for both fighters. The draw was a fair card I thought but I could see more swing rounds going Canelo's way and would have been fine with 115-113 or 116-112 and you could probably push for 117-111. But to tell me Cotto only won one or two rounds in that fight tells me you may as well not have watched the fight, because you had already decided how it was going to be scored before the bell rang.


im only saying that you can make an argument that canelo won every close round...because there were many. like i said, imo, if cotto won the fight it would not have been a robbery but a bad decision.

the best case scenario is that cotto clearly won maybe one round and thats it


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

rd 1: The round starts and the fighters take centre ring. each fighter misses a left hook, cotto lands a right hand to the body. Cotto throws a double jab and lands a right hand over the top. Each misses a left hook. Cotto lands a glancing jab and a glancing left hook. Cotto with 2 body shots. Canelo with a right hand. Cotto jab. Canelo right hand to body. Cotto jab to body, right hand to head. Cotto jab and short left hook. Cotto left hook to body. Cotto right hand to body, jab to head. Canelo glancing left hook and right hook to body. Cotto 2 hook to body, canelo one right hook to body. Canelo right uppercut to body. Cotto jab. Glancing right to body from Canelo, and a right hand up top. each man lands a right hand to body. 

Easily a cotto round.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

nuclear said:


> Canelo won easy though.
> 
> I wish him luck with GGG. He's gonna need it


If it even happens. Personally I just see more blatent ducking occurring. And if it did then expect a point blank refusal to do it at 160. Expect another 'Middleweight title' farce at 155 or some other stupid bullshit.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rd 2: Fighters come out. Cotto lands a right hand over the top of a double jab. Cotto lands a jab. Canelo with a big jab to body and a left hook to body. Misses right hook to body. Cotto lands left hook inside followed by double jab and 2 hook to body. Canelo left to body. Canelo glancing right cross. Cotto with a jab. Cotto jab. Cotto right hand to body. Canelo left hook to body. Big right cross for Canelo. Cotto double jab. Cotto jab. Cotto jab. Cotto throws 3 jabs on fly 2 land. Cotto jab. Cotto left uppercut inside. Canelo jab. Cotto jab. Canelo left hook. Canelo jab. Cotto jab. Cotto jab. Canelo throws nice punches that dont land. Cotto lands a jab. Cotto right hand to body. Canelo glancing right cross. Right cross for Cotto, canelo misses two reply shots. 

Cotto round. Closer than the first but still a cotto round.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

The judges scores were wide, way to wide.

But let's not take that away from Canelo who done his job and deserves that W.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 4: Canelo jab to body. Cotto jab. Cotto jab. Canelo jab to body big right hand upstairs. Best shot of the fight. Canelo jab. Cotto left hook to body. Cotto jab. Cotto jab. Cotto right hand to body. Canelo right hook to head. Cotto left hook to body, left hook to head. Cotto right hand to body. Cotto jab. Cotto double jab. Canelo jab. Cotto right cross, left hook to body. Canelo jab. Cotto right uppercut to body left hook to face. Canelo jab. Cotto right hand to body. Cotto jab. Cotto jab. Cotto right cross. Cotto jab. 

Cotto round.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

rd 6: Cotto right cross. Cotto jab. Cotto jab to body. Cotto glancing right cross. Canelo glancing right hook. Canelo right hook to body. Canelo right cross. Cotto jab to body, right hook tobody. Cotto left hook to body. Cotto right upercut to body. Canelo left uppercut to body. Cotto right hook to body, cotto right hook to body. Canelo right hook to body. Canelo left hook to body. Cotto right hook to body. Cotto right hook to body, jab. Cotto glancing cross. Cotto 2 body shots. Cotto left hook to body. Cotto short right hand. Canelo left hook. Cotto jab, cotto right hook to body. Cotto double jab. Canelo left hook to body. Cotto jab. 

Cotto round.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

rd 7: Cotto right cross. Cotto jab, left hook to body. Cotto jab. Cotto right hook to body. Canelo jab. Canelo right hook to body. Cotto left hook to head. right hook to body. Canelo right ross to body. Cotto jab. Cotto right cross. Canelo right cross. Cotto jab. Canelo right cross. Cotto jab. Cotto left hook. Cotto left hook to body. Cotto left hook. Canelo right uppercut. Canelo right cross. Cotto jab, cotto left hook to body. Cotto left hook. 

Cotto round on the jab, Canelo with more eye catching shots.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

There's no point doing this as nobody is paying attention, but these rounds are seeming even more in cotto's favour than they did this morning.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't think so youngsta. Maybe it was too wide but Canelo won this clearly...


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> You had been vocally very pro Canelo in the build up though mate, you weren't watching that fight with unbiased eyes and I'm sure you'll be the first to accept that :lol:
> 
> Were you watching with boxnation or HBO commentary?


:lol: True enough.

HBO commentary.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :lol: True enough.
> 
> HBO commentary.


Go on the russian link I just posted, mute it and watch rounds 1, 2, 4, 6 and 7 and tell me Cotto didn't win those rounds.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Go on the russian link I just posted, mute it and watch rounds 1, 2, 4, 6 and 7 and tell me Cotto didn't win those rounds.


Just rewatched the first round like that and Canelo lands the more meaningful shots with some decent hooks to the body. I wouldn't moan if someone scored it to Cotto but it's certainly not clear like you're saying.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Just rewatched the first round like that and Canelo lands the more meaningful shots with some decent hooks to the body. I wouldn't moan if someone scored it to Cotto but it's certainly not clear like you're saying.


Close rounds but Cotto certainly got the edge in that first. Definitely.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Close rounds but Cotto certainly got the edge in that first. Definitely.


The dress is white and gold.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> The dress is white and gold.


See, you were wrong about that and you're wrong about this too :lol:


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Close fight but the scorecards were atrocious. GGG needs to get his hands on Canelo.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 17, 2013)

Sorry, but no. At least not the way I look at fights.

Canelo was landing just so much more effectively than Cotto, Cotto was sharp with the jab but most of his "power" punches were just being thrown with no leverage and intent to be effective, just throwing pitty-pat punches only intended to make contact. Canelo was visibly bothering Cotto every time he landed a decent punch, even sometimes when it was a partial blow or not a full on connect.

I didn't watch the HBO broadcast last night, I watched the English box nation version on youtube, and I gave Cotto 4 rounds. Maybe a higher quality version might change some things, I'll be the first to admit that my perception of Matthyse-Provodnikov was changed somewhat from watching a youtube version fo the fight to see HBO's much crisper picture, but at the moment as terrible as a 10-2 or 11-1 card is, Canelo won that fight for me.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

They are close rounds. Sometimes when fight go like this, the scorecards can look like this. Watch Marquez-Barrera. Even though that was a more back-and-forth fight. I could see how it was lopsided for Canelo...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

One of the worst threads I have seen.

That was a great exhibition of boxing by canelo.. he landed the much harder punches made cotto miss all night and hardly got touched by any meaningful punches except jabs...he out landed cotto while throwing lesser punches, had cotto off his game plan which was to push him late in the fight on the ropes but he was circling nelo all night not trying to get caught....



Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Freddie Roach has said he thought Cotto won, so clearly Cotto won; Roach wouldn't say something like that if it wasn't true.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Canelo won that fight. Stevie Wonder and Ray fuckin Charles could see that. Chacal mate there is fuck all point in watching those rounds you posted back because in your mind Cotto won them and you aint changing your mind. Canelo won clearly here. Two of the udges cards were terrible but there is no question of who won the fight.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Did I really just see round 8 as a Cotto round? Fuck right off

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

The cards were too wide but Canelo clearly won the fight...clearly won, it's not even "questionable", did you watch the fight?


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

GGG will pummel Canelo, no worries.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Chacal said:


> you could arguably give Cotto rounds 1, 2, 4, 6, 7, 8, 10 and 11


This can be said about almost any competitive fight. I love both guys, respect the hell out of em, but the better man won...


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Canelo is and has been great for boxing...he's got swag, he can box, he's not afraid to fight, has taken on the best, what's not to like?


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

The right man won, but no way were the scores that wide. 

Bring on Canelo-Lemieux in May?


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

nvs said:


> GGG will pummel Canelo, no worries.


Without a doubt.
Canelo has improved but his workrate is still abysmal and wouldnt keep GGG at bay.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Kampioni said:


> The right man won, but no way were the scores that wide.
> 
> Bring on Canelo-Lemieux in May?


this is a great fight.

lemuiex being the natural 160 would beat canelo and the gbp judges would be impartial to both fighters


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> this is a great fight.
> 
> lemuiex being the natural 160 would beat canelo and the gbp judges would be impartial to both fighters


Canelo would beat lemiuex worse then ggg did...

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

I would be interested in seeing Canelo-Lemieux. Nice blend of styles sure to produce some fireworks. GBP has Clottey-Rosado coming up, wouldn't shock me to see them pit the winner of that against Alvarez. (Pretty sure Canelo was scheduled to fight Clottey last year at some point, I may not be remembering correctly)

Would love to see Cotto-Bradley next. Seems like a perfectly doable fight and Miguel could set the weight wherever he pleases.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Chacal said:


> *There's no point doing this as nobody is paying attention,* but these rounds are seeming even more in cotto's favour than they did this morning.


Might have something to do with the fact that everyone just finished watching the fight and scored it for themselves...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cotto - Bradley is a great fight. I'm excited for that.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Then there are a lot of fucking idiots because I'm seeing a lot of people score this to Cotto. This fight could have gone either way.
> 
> *You, my friend, are a victim of groupthink and being influenced by HBO cheerleaders.* Why don't you try watching the fight muted and actually studying what goes on in the ring. You might learn something about the sport while you're at it.


this, exactly. Even true boxing fans are not immune to the influence of these paid shills. They are very good at what they do, and there's a reason Lampley & company are still on the air.

And it's the same with compubox / punch-stat. Those numbers are ALWAYS skewed to favor the house fighter. They're about as accurate as a typical prediction from Dwyer. :sad5

-----------------

I think some folks were also influenced by the desire to have Canelo win. - Basically because we want to see a showdown with Golovkin. (Who will take Canelo apart and make him his bitch, if the fight ever actually happens.)

Then there's that "harder punches" nonsense. look, if one fighter throws 50% less punches than his opponent, but he's really HURTING his opponent, then sure he should get more credit for those punches. However, IF NEITHER FIGHTER IS HURTING THE OTHER, which was the case in this fight, IMO you have to score based primarily on the number of punches landed - And Cotto clearly won in this department, if you watch with the sound off. It's actually not even close.
--------------

But regardless of who should have won,  those scorecards, and the HBO nut-hugging propaganda, (which is what the OP is complaining about) were absolutely disgraceful. They don't even care any longer how obvious it is. they should make the ring girls wear little signs that say "this fight is fixed, and fuck you, there's nothing anybody can do about it."


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lmao your bitch ass is the most sensitive poster in this whole forum. Cotto won 4 rounds at the most, what's sad is that your little butt hurt ass wants to shit on Canelo just because he beat Lara.
> 
> You ain't Cuban, Cubans don't like you, let it go.





Cableaddict said:


> this, exactly. Even true boxing fans are not immune to the influence of these paid shills. They are very good at what they do, and there's a reason Lampley & company are still on the air.
> 
> And it's the same with compubox / punch-stat. Those numbers are ALWAYS skewed to favor the house fighter. They're about as accurate as a typical prediction for Dwyer.
> 
> ...


Yup. I'm absolutely fine with Canelo winning. But 11-1? Moreti was sleeping with some very attractive prostitutes and getting some excellent cocaine last night for sure.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> this, exactly. Even true boxing fans are not immune to the influence of these paid shills. They are very good at what they do, and there's a reason Lampley & company are still on the air.
> 
> And it's the same with compubox / punch-stat. Those numbers are ALWAYS skewed to favor the house fighter. They're about as accurate as a typical prediction for Dwyer.
> 
> ...


:deal


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> this, exactly. Even true boxing fans are not immune to the influence of these paid shills. They are very good at what they do, and there's a reason Lampley & company are still on the air.
> 
> And it's the same with compubox / punch-stat. Those numbers are ALWAYS skewed to favor the house fighter. They're about as accurate as a typical prediction from Dwyer. :sad5
> 
> ...


:deal



Cableaddict said:


> They don't even care any longer how obvious it is. they should make the ring girls wear little signs that say "this fight is fixed, and fuck you, there's nothing anybody can do about it."


:rofl

You have me in stitches :lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Probably cableaddicts best post ever :rofl


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Those cards were bad, but terrible scorecards are all too common in boxing. I scored this fight 8-4 for Canelo and also had him beating Lara and Trout, and obviously getting almost blanked versus Mayweather. 

Canelo has received generous scoring, none of the outcomes have been affected by that (yet), imo. Lots of misplaced outrage here serving as a proxy for general butthurt over a bad night Puerto Rican and Cuban boxing.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

Lampley said:


> Those cards were bad, but terrible scorecards are all too common in boxing. I scored this fight 8-4 for Canelo and also had him beating Lara and Trout, and obviously getting almost blanked versus Mayweather.
> 
> Canelo has received generous scoring, none of the outcomes have been affected by that (yet), imo. Lots of misplaced outrage here serving as a proxy for general butthurt over a bad night Puerto Rican and Cuban boxing.


JIM!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> this, exactly. Even true boxing fans are not immune to the influence of these paid shills. They are very good at what they do, and there's a reason Lampley & company are still on the air.
> 
> And it's the same with compubox / punch-stat. Those numbers are ALWAYS skewed to favor the house fighter. They're about as accurate as a typical prediction from Dwyer. :sad5
> 
> ...


Give us your card. I see you pop up in every thread crying about the decision but I have yet to see your score.

If you're not going to give us your score at least tell us how much money you lost.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

just can't get too worked up. I didn't see a close fight. Cotto wasn't as aggressive as it looked like he should have been but, I think that was because of Canelo. He respected Canelo's power and his counter-punching...


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

It was an extremely easy and decisive win for Canelo. Just the usual bitching from the usual bitches.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

No point in wasting your time talking about the cards if the right man won.

Id like to have seen an 11 page thread discussion on how the fight unfolded instead,it was a really interesting fight and the right man won.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

OP needs to 're watch the fight.

Yeah, two of the judges scorecards were off, but the right guy won. It was a clear UD win for Canelo in a relatively competitive fight.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

One to watch said:


> No point in wasting your time talking about the cards if the right man won.
> 
> Id like to have seen an 11 page thread discussion on how the fight unfolded instead,it was a really interesting fight and the right man won.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I couldn't agree LESS.

A blatant case of a fixed fight, including the HBO commentary, and you guys are just fine with this because the right man won.


How incredibly sad.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I couldn't agree LESS.
> 
> A blatant case of a fixed fight, including the HBO commentary, and you guys are just fine with this because the right man won.
> 
> How incredibly sad.


Your card please, crybaby.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Canelo is and has been great for boxing...he's got swag, he can box, he's not afraid to fight, has taken on the best, what's not to like?


I thought Canelo won with a little room to spare (at least two rounds,probably three or four) mate but you have to be concerned when a guy is getting almost a shut out when he lost four rounds and more worryingly,is on the end of Floyd's last great performance and gets a draw.
And I don't blame the guy himself,but it really is a worry for future bouts.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

And for the record,I'm sure Canelo is the type of kid who would rather remove doubt,and taking on GGG at 160 would be a great place to start.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> I couldn't agree LESS.
> 
> A blatant case of a fixed fight, including the HBO commentary, and you guys are just fine with this because the right man won.
> 
> How incredibly sad.


"fixed fight"? fuck off with the conspiracy bullshit, at least bring something more original to your whine.


----------



## Slip (Jul 17, 2012)

Some of you seriously need to start following another sport. Fucking hell.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

if you score all debatable rounds as even, how many do you clearly, indisputably give to Cotto?


----------



## Slip (Jul 17, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Cotto - Bradley is a great fight. I'm excited for that.


No it ain't. It's a fight totally decided by size. People need to realise how small Bradley is and how big alvarez is. Talk of this fight is frankly ludicrous. Alvarez has already fought too many welterweights. I apologise if you were being sarcastic.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Slip said:


> No it ain't. It's a fight totally decided by size. People need to realise how small Bradley is and how big alvarez is. Talk of this fight is frankly ludicrous. Alvarez has already fought too many welterweights. I apologise if you were being sarcastic.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


He said Cotto-Bradley not Canelo


----------



## Slip (Jul 17, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> He said Cotto-Bradley not Canelo


Yes he did. My bad and I apologise Chacal.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lmao your bitch ass is the most sensitive poster in this whole forum. Cotto won 4 rounds at the most, what's sad is that your little butt hurt ass wants to shit on Canelo just because he beat Lara.
> 
> You ain't Cuban, Cubans don't like you, let it go.





Slip said:


> No it ain't. It's a fight totally decided by size. People need to realise how small Bradley is and how big alvarez is. Talk of this fight is frankly ludicrous. Alvarez has already fought too many welterweights. I apologise if you were being sarcastic.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


I think you need to reread what I said.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

all good :good


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo - Bradley
155 on the scales vs 155 in the ring.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I think you need to reread what I said.


My shit talking from last night really touched you didn't it?

You keep on quoting me when it has nothing to do with the conversation.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lmao your bitch ass is the most sensitive poster in this whole forum. Cotto won 4 rounds at the most, what's sad is that your little butt hurt ass wants to shit on Canelo just because he beat Lara.
> 
> You ain't Cuban, Cubans don't like you, let it go.





Pedrin1787 said:


> My shit talking from last night really touched you didn't it?
> 
> You keep on quoting me when it has nothing to do with the conversation.


The multi quote feature is stuck on your post. My bad.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tom1080 said:


> So if we are seriously suggesting the judges were bought.. Why exactly would they give such wide scores? Surely if you are fixing something the point is too hide it well, so Give Canelo a narrow victory.


Because sometimes early on, the judges don't know if their fighter might lose rounds clear later on, so early close ones are automatically in their favor. And if they try to make up for it later, it's maybe even more obvious, like when they gave DLH the 12th against Trinidad en route to robbing him. You can't erase and make up for that.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Because sometimes early on, the judges don't know if their fighter might lose rounds clear later on, so early close ones are automatically in their favor. And if they try to make up for it later, it's maybe even more obvious, like when they gave DLH the 12th against Trinidad en route to robbing him. You can't erase and make up for that.


thats exactly the way it goes.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Also, blaming the judges takes the pressure of having to face reality and accept that Cotto was decisively beaten by Canelo.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

I feel worse for Bogotazo than I do Cotto or the sport in general. Boxing has always been a fucked up circus.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Also, blaming the judges takes the pressure of having to face reality and accept that Cotto was decisively beaten by Canelo.


Bad judging should be penalized to prevent potential robberies.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

if there's 12 close rounds you could've scored 120-108 whereas another could score a draw 

subjective sports


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

dyna said:


> Bad judging should be penalized to prevent potential robberies.


Agree. But what's the barometer of "bad judging", a few disgruntled fans of the losing fighter?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> Bad judging should be penalized to prevent potential robberies.


Yes.

And I should win the NY State lottery.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

ElKiller said:


> Agree. But what's the barometer of "bad judging", a few disgruntled fans of the losing fighter?


No, judges scoring rounds for the guy who clearly lost them, as in the case of Mayweather-Canelo. I didn't catch the fight last night so I can't comment on it, but Canelo didn't win two rounds against Mayweather let alone six.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

most of Cotto's stuff looked like this to me.

http://gfycat.com/ifr/BlindAthleticBeardeddragon

A lot of his punches blocked, a lot of them grazing. He just wasn't very effective IMO


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I felt Cotto reverted back to the style he was using pre-Roach. He wasn't aggressive didn't have any confidence in either or his chin or power (maybe both). He was fighting off his back foot all night and overall didn't want anything to do with a "fight". Now there's nothing wrong with that theoretically, but in this case it was such a contrast to how he has been fighting that it gave the perception that he was bothered by Canelo. Canelo seemed more than willing to bang with Cotto, but he was also able to out box him for significant portions of the fight.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

I thought caneolo won...but it was closer than ledderman and way closer than thr offical scores. (115-113 was my score). 

And yeah hbo was cheerleading canelo with commentary and highlights.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Canelo won clearly but OP has a point, it's damn near impossible to beat him by decision unless your name is Mayweather. Too much money behind him, it should be investigated but a lot of things should be investigated in this sport.



MichiganWarrior said:


> Mayweather dominated Canelo about as completely you can dominate someone without a ko and won an MD
> 
> Canelo is untouchable in this sport. *Golovkin should be very wary of fighting him*


When you're a big puncher like GGG you know the judges aren't likely to be a factor, and I don't think they would be a factor in a GGG/Canelo fight because I don't see this fight going the distance.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

TFG said:


> This is what happens when there's swing rounds. If you prefer a certain style you can have a close fight that ends up being wide on the cards.
> 
> Focus on the fact the judges got it right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


... Or the 118-109 card vs Trout. And the 114-114 card against Mayweather.

It's not a conspiracy. It's common sense.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> ... Or the 118-109 card vs Trout. And the 114-114 card against Mayweather.
> 
> It's not a conspiracy. It's common sense.


The point is that any rounds close enough will go to Canelo , we saw it with Floyd ,trout, Lara and Cotto .
We follow a pattern here.
I called it before the fight... If the fight is reasonable close, what are Cottos chances?
And I say it again; I saw Canelo winning last night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I felt Cotto reverted back to the style he was using pre-Roach. He wasn't aggressive didn't have any confidence in either or his chin or power (maybe both). He was fighting off his back foot all night and overall didn't want anything to do with a "fight". Now there's nothing wrong with that theoretically, but in this case it was such a contrast to how he has been fighting that it gave the perception that he was bothered by Canelo. Canelo seemed more than willing to bang with Cotto, but he was also able to out box him for significant portions of the fight.


Spot on. Cotto did not want to engage. He looked like he lost a lot of pop and power on his shots and more importantly, lost a lot of confidence in his power/game plan before the 6th rd. Watching it live, I kept saying that Cotto needed to improvise and be himself because Roaches technical advice was not working. Soon as a Rd would start, Canelo would hit him with explosive hard shots and Cotto would begin to retreat and as you described, fight like the old Cotto. But I truly believe that's what got him through the fight.. I'm also somewhat surprised how ineffective Cotto was inside the clinch. Cotto could not move him at all. Canelo began to have fun in there and really do as he pleased but still fight smart with defense. It's funny how underrated Canelo's defense is. He never gets caught with a punch he doesn't see, never getting rocked or wobbled. The chin is always tucked. Very impressive stuff. I think Canelo's only downfall was the long breaks which we are used to seeing, sometimes going a whole minute without a single combination. But his punch variation, accuracy and speed is always superb. People will be shocked when he fights Golovkin next year. He's about to carry the sport on his back.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> The point is that any rounds close enough will go to Canelo , we saw it with Floyd ,trout, Lara and Cotto .
> We follow a pattern here.
> I called it before the fight... If the fight is reasonable close, what are Cottos chances?
> And I say it again; I saw Canelo winning last night.
> ...


Maybe people favorite him in close rounds because he is always the harder hitting, more explosive and more aesthetically pleasing fighter to watch. Clean effective punching is the most important factor when it comes to scoring a fight. The guy who moves the other guy with his punches indicates he is doing more damage. Who is taking MORE damage. Sure it's subjective but most would agree, one big hard shot that makes an opponent wince or move or causes an opponent to step back is more effective than 10 pitty pat punches that don't seem to deter the opponent in any way. Canelo was never bothered by Cotto, or Lara or Trout. Trouts volume punching was probably the most effective. Lara was seriously laughable. Cotto was not effecrive. He was not in control of the fight, simply reacting to Canelo trying to keep the man off of him. Just like Lara. Reactive and ineffective. Floyd and Rigo are the only ones who do it so dominantly with their level of defense. Ward too with his size, has some serious pop.There are so many different degrees of this. We all have our preferences. And since the beginning of boxing, the dominant style is the offensive one. It's boxing, but it's a fight. It's prize fighting. Entertainment value. There is no Canelo conspiracy. He wins and is harshly criticized. All eyes on him. Much like Floyd. Castillo, DLH, Cotto, Maidana I, he too has such criticism. The best always will.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

doylexxx said:


> if there's 12 close rounds you could've scored 120-108 whereas another could score a draw
> 
> subjective sports


This in a nutshell.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mayweather: Canelo-Cotto Scores â€œFucking Ridiculousâ€


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

I wondered what FLoyd thought of the judge's cards for JLC/Floyd 1?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> I wondered what FLoyd thought of the judge's cards for JLC/Floyd 1?


Lmao

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> I wondered what FLoyd thought of the judge's cards for JLC/Floyd 1?


that they awarded the fight to the better fighter


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Mayweather: Canelo-Cotto Scores â€œFucking Ridiculousâ€


From the article I saw, Floyd did think the scores were ridiculous but he felt that Canelo did win.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> I wondered what FLoyd thought of the judge's cards for JLC/Floyd 1?


:rofl


----------

